# Yikes!!!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

This would suck if you swalloed one of these..silly Wolf Fish..lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.O OMG!!! Did he live?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

dont red snapper eat sea urchins too?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> O.O OMG!!! Did he live?


i wonder that 2..crazy wolf fish..must have been really hungry


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy hungry!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not a temperate marine guy but I am pretty sure that is their natural diet.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> I am not a temperate marine guy but I am pretty sure that is their natural diet.


I agree.The Atlantic Wolffish(Anarhichas lupus) have very strong jaws(and upper palate) to even crush shells...


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

They do eat these sometimes in the wild so no biggy for him. There was an article on MFK related to this.


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

Diving in marine parks here we see these friendly fish from time to time. They're tame and in marine parks can get really friendly with divers. We have lots of urchin and not enough of these fish. They're shy and should be on the protected list.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

its the wolf fish and sea otter favorite food and otters like crab too


----------

